
Made this open-source, ad-free OS X menubar world clock. Feedback appreciated. :) - abhishaker
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clocker-menubar-world-clock/id1056643111?ls=1&mt=12
======
electic
Nice app, however the sidebar already has a world-clock in it. It's just a
click away. Not sure why you would want yet another menu bar icon.

------
dddddannyyyyy
10.10 required, lame. This is most useful on Mavericks, where the sidebar
doesn't already have widgets.

------
dilithiumhe3
Sounded nice but doesn't work on El Capitan 10.11.1 when I tried adding
'America/Los_Angeles' as one of the clocks. Hope the bug report helps. Added
as
[https://github.com/Abhishaker17/Clocker/issues/1](https://github.com/Abhishaker17/Clocker/issues/1)

console logs show this:

``` 14/11/2015 20:55:38.088 lsd[255]: LaunchServices: Could not store lsd-
identifiers file at /private/var/db/lsd/com.apple.lsdschemes.plist 14/11/2015
20:55:40.034 Clocker[47726]: __* -[NSCalendar component:fromDate:]: date
cannot be nil 14 /11/2015 20:55:40.040 Clocker[47726]: ( 0 CoreFoundation
0x00007fff987afe32 __exceptionPreprocess + 178 1 libobjc.A.dylib
0x00007fff95c1bdd4 objc_exception_throw + 48 2 CoreFoundation
0x00007fff98786b5c -[NSCalendar component:fromDate:] + 316 3 Clocker
0x00000001062b678e Clocker + 26510 4 Clocker 0x00000001062b6924 Clocker +
26916 5 Clocker 0x00000001062b61e3 Clocker + 25059 6 AppKit 0x00007fff9a76cd54
-[NSTableView(NSTableViewViewBased) makeViewForTableColumn:row:] + 76 7 AppKit
0x00007fff9a76c76d -[NSTableRowData _addViewToRowView:atColumn:row:] + 283 8
AppKit 0x00007fff9a76c4c6 -[NSTableRowData _addViewsToRowView:atRow:] + 184 9
AppKit 0x00007fff9a76acdf -[NSTableRowData _initializeRowView:atRow:] + 390 10
AppKit 0x00007fff9a76943f -[NSTableRowData
_addRowViewForVisibleRow:withPriorView:] + 416 11 AppKit 0x00007fff9a7691d3
-[NSTableRowData
_addRowViewForVisibleRow:withPriorRowIndex:inDictionary:withRowAnimation:] +
299 12 AppKit 0x00007fff9a767f99 -[NSTableRowData
_unsafeUpdateVisibleRowEntries] + 1697 13 AppKit 0x00007fff9a76785a
-[NSTableRowData updateVisibleRowViews] + 233 14 AppKit 0x00007fff9a7671d3
-[NSTableView layout] + 178 15 AppKit 0x00007fff9a7060df -[NSView _doLayout] +
53 16 AppKit 0x00007fff9a705d97 -[NSView _layoutSubtreeWithOldSize:] + 324 17
AppKit 0x00007fff9a705ff3 -[NSView _layoutSubtreeWithOldSize:] + 928 18 AppKit
0x00007fff9a67819b -[NSView setFrameSize:] + 1727 19 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69f620
-[NSClipView setFrameSize:] + 390 20 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6905b5 -[NSView
setFrame:] + 476 21 AppKit 0x00007fff9a63829b -[NSScrollView
_setContentViewFrame:] + 633 22 AppKit 0x00007fff9a635fd3 -[NSScrollView tile]
+ 2563 23 AppKit 0x00007fff9a635547 -[NSScrollView _tileWithoutRecursing] + 51
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6a21fb -[NSScrollView _update] + 27 25 AppKit
0x00007fff9a69ef42 NSViewLevelLayout + 165 26 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69ee87
-[NSView layout] + 14 27 AppKit 0x00007fff9a74a660 -[NSScrollView layout] + 56
28 AppKit 0x00007fff9a7060df -[NSView _doLayout] + 53 29 AppKit
0x00007fff9a705d97 -[NSView _layoutSubtreeWithOldSize:] + 324 30 AppKit
0x00007fff9a67819b -[NSView setFrameSize:] + 1727 31 AppKit 0x00007fff9a71f416
-[NSScrollView setFrameSize:] + 1147 32 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6905b5 -[NSView
setFrame:] + 476 33 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69cbd5 -[NSView
resizeWithOldSuperviewSize:] + 409 34 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69c569 -[NSView
resizeSubviewsWithOldSize:] + 318 35 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69ef42
NSViewLevelLayout + 165 36 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69ee87 -[NSView layout] + 14 37
AppKit 0x00007fff9a7060df -[NSView _doLayout] + 53 38 AppKit
0x00007fff9a705d97 -[NSView _layoutSubtreeWithOldSize:] + 324 39 AppKit
0x00007fff9a67819b -[NSView setFrameSize:] + 1727 40 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6905b5
-[NSView setFrame:] + 476 41 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69cbd5 -[NSView
resizeWithOldSuperviewSize:] + 409 42 AppKit 0x00007fff9a69c569 -[NSView
resizeSubviewsWithOldSize:] + 318 43 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6781b7 -[NSView
setFrameSize:] + 1755 44 AppKit 0x00007fff9a80934b -[NSNextStepFrame
setFrameSize:] + 201 45 AppKit 0x00007fff9a6905b5 -[NSView setFrame:] + 476 46
AppKit 0x00007fff9a69cedd -[NSView resizeWithOldSuperviewSize:] + 1185 47
AppKit 0x00007fff9a7052a0 -[NSView layoutSubtreeIfNeeded] + 902 48 AppKit
0x00007fff9a724be5 -[NSWindow(NSConstraintBasedLayout) _layoutViewTree] + 82
49 AppKit 0x00007fff9a70b5e2 -[NSWindow _setFrame:updateBorderViewSize:] +
1059 50 AppKit 0x00007fff9a72403d -[NSWindow _oldPlaceWindow:] + 1075 51
AppKit 0x00007fff9a723426 -[NSWindow _setFrameCommon:display:stashSize:] +
2719 52 AppKit 0x00007fff9a722979 -[NSWindow
_setFrame:display:allowImplicitAnimation:stashSize:] + 222 53 AppKit
0x00007fff9a722894 -[NSWindow setFrame:display:] + 67 54 Clocker
0x00000001062b5c1f Clocker + 23583 55 Foundation 0x00007fff8a715835
-[NSObject(NSKeyValueObservingPrivate) _changeValueForKey:key:key:usingBlock:]
+ 1049 56 Foundation 0x00007fff8a780ef7 _NSSetCharValueAndNotify + 268 57
Clocker 0x00000001062b77df Clocker + 30687 58 libsystem_trace.dylib
0x00007fff8b934082 _os_activity_initiate + 75 59 AppKit 0x00007fff9a8bb811
-[NSApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 460 60 Clocker 0x00000001062b4f95
Clocker + 20373 61 AppKit 0x00007fff9ae1842d -[NSWindow
_handleMouseDownEvent:isDelayedEvent:] + 6322 62 AppKit 0x00007fff9ae19411
-[NSWindow _reallySendEvent:isDelayedEvent:] + 212 63 AppKit
0x00007fff9a85eb8d -[NSWindow sendEvent:] + 517 64 AppKit 0x00007fff9ad27155
-[NSStatusBarWindow sendEvent:] + 281 65 AppKit 0x00007fff9a7deb27
-[NSApplication sendEvent:] + 2540 66 AppKit 0x00007fff9a645d9a
-[NSApplication run] + 796 67 AppKit 0x00007fff9a60efbe NSApplicationMain +
1176 68 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff8bd805ad start + 1 ) 14/11/2015 20:55:40.059
com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.abhishek.Clocker.149152[47726]) Service exited
due to signal: Illegal instruction: 4 14/11/2015 20:55:40.113
com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.ReportCrash[47730]) Endpoint has been
activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or
bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.ReportCrash 14/11/2015 20:55:40.537
ReportCrash[47730]: Saved crash report for Clocker[47726] version 1.0 (9) to
/Users/username/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Clocker_2015-11-14-205540_UserNames-
MacBook-Pro.crash ```

